# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Dấu Ấn - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Với cách thiết kế khá độc đáo, Dấu Ấn chắc chắn sẽ để lại ấn tượng khó quên cho khách một lần đến đây.
Với kiến trúc xây dựng ấn tượng sẽ tạo cho bạn nơi thư giản khá thú vị. Bước qua những bậc thang đầu tiên, bạn thấy lối kiến trúc kiểu sân vườn mở ra với khung cảnh thoáng mát, rộng rãi.... Rồi đến những bậc thang kế tiếp sẽ mở ra một không gian khác, một không gian máy lạnh sang trọng, sành điệu và lịch sự... 
Quán còn phục vụ điểm tâm sáng, cơm trưa văn phòng và các món thức ăn nhẹ khác. 
Bạn sẽ thấy hài lòng với phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình và chu đáo. 

Ðịa chỉ	01 Lý Văn Phức - P.Tân Định - Quận 1 - TP.HCM

Chỉ dẫn	Nằm ngay góc ngã 3 Lý Văn Phức và Nguyễn Phi Khanh

Ðiện thoại	(08) 3820 0446

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	maxzheng88@gmail.com 

Website	Dấu Ấn Cafe

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Dấu Ấn_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

cái cửa vào quán nhìn rất độc đáo...

----------

